# 5x5x5 - March 27 - April 2, 2006



## dougreed (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are the scrambles for the first ever 5x5x5 Rubik's Cube online competition hosted by http://rubiks.has.it :

1. l' f U' B U' r' U2 r U' f u' b' r b' r' D' F2 r D L' F' u l2 b D2 R2 u L D2 F D2 F u l2 U2 R F' r2 D' l2 D' F2 l2 d l2 F' U F' D' f2 r' F2 L' b2 l2 u f l2 u2 r2
2. R2 U' F d' R B' U F D l f r' u l2 u B R' d2 l2 f2 R2 F' l B u' L U2 B2 R' B2 L' u' f' d2 f d' f' L' U' r B2 U2 b' u' f2 u2 r2 u2 L2 d' r' D2 F' R' F L2 d' b2 U f
3. l2 D l u2 l b' L u2 F' D' b d b U2 f2 D' b' d2 r2 f' l2 u' B2 L' f2 d2 F' d b' U' B2 r' f' d2 l2 u2 L2 d' R b r' D' r2 f' d' r' B L2 B R f' l f2 D2 B' l f D L u2
4. f' l b' R2 d2 l2 d r2 F' R2 f d2 B2 d F U2 R2 F' U2 L f2 l2 b' u r' b r b2 D2 f2 l' B2 r2 f2 D2 R' u L' U' R' F u2 L2 D' b2 D2 b2 d' f' r2 b' U2 L F d F2 U2 r2 U L2
5. F' d2 l u2 L F' D2 B' U F' U2 R2 D F2 l2 U' f2 L2 F' r2 D b L F' u' R U r F u2 b' U' r d' r D' R' b2 l b2 r f' R2 U f U' r2 d' l b' l2 f' r2 b' r B d2 R' d f'

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 27, 2006)

Average: 1:58.51

Times: (2:07.10), 1:58.40, 1:59.65, 1:57.51, (1:53.56)

I like consistency.

Frank Morris


----------



## BillT (Mar 27, 2006)

*Name:* Bill Tuscher
*Average:* 3:05.62 / 185.62
*Times:* (3:18.01) (2:57.87) 2:59.16 3:06.91 3:11.38


Two sub-3 minute times!  I'd be happier about this if I wasn't looking at Frank's average right now. <_<


----------



## cubekid (Mar 28, 2006)

*Name:* Sapan Upadhyay
*Average:* 5:04.87
*Individual Times:* 5:10.93, 5:21.80, (6:10.29), (4:32.16), 4:41.87

Heh, not bad, considering that I started 5x5x5ing yesterday 

And yea, Frank, your average is disgusting. No one should be that good


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 28, 2006)

NAME: Richard
TIMES:	3:04.56, (2:35.88), 2:45.40, (3:05.01), 2:57.95
AVG:	2:55.97 

The 2:35.88 was exceptional for me since it was with parity. Other than that I'm not too happy with my times. :angry:


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry guys.. It's how it's gotta be.


----------



## nascarjon (Mar 30, 2006)

Jon Morris
Average: 2:33.38
Times: 2:36.20, (2:20.59), 2:32.63, (2:46.14), 2:31.38

Not bad at all


----------



## mmwfung (Mar 31, 2006)

Average: 2:28.20
Times: (2:18.00) 2:22.48 (2:34.88) 2:33.19 2:28.93

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. Normally I am much faster, but I don't have a good 5x5x5 cube at this moment. I have two eastheen 5x5x5 cubes: one is TOO loose (I used this cube) and the other is not loose enough for me.

Michael Fung


----------



## Erik (Apr 1, 2006)

Name: Erik
Average: 4:29.23
Times: 4:16.67, 4:39.06, (3:52.78), (5:18.69), 4:31.97

3:52.78 is my PB now


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 1, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 4:10.69
Times: 4:10.25, (4:33.76), 4:12.33, 4:09.48, (3:57.53)

That second solve sucked...it felt like over 10 minutes...wow...these times all suck for me...at least the 3 that counted were consistent


----------



## rxdeath (Apr 2, 2006)

Cubes Solved: 5 
Total Pops: 0 
Average(mid3): 3:20.34

Fastest Time: 3:03.04
Slowest Time: 3:54.12
Standard Deviation: 22.36 

Individual Times:
1) 3:13.95 
2) (3:03.04) 
3) 3:40.50 
4) (3:54.12) 
5) 3:07.25 


ouch, the moral of this story is don't stop in the middle and come back, just finish them all at once  still a good average for me, but could have been great


----------



## Joël (Apr 2, 2006)

*Name: *Jo?l van Noort
*Average: *3:01.38
*Times: *3:01.26, 2:54.18, (3:30.22), 3:08.71, (2:27.84)

*Comments:* During the 3:30, I messed up a parity alg that I learned recently... The rest of the times are quite nice.. Especially the last time is extremely good for me.


----------



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

*Name: *Doug Reed
*Average: *3:47.51
*Times: *4:00.37, (3:31.98), (4:07.81), 3:43.06, 3:39.10

Great times for me. I have never been sub-4:00 this consistently.


----------



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank's for competing!
*
1. Frank Morris.........118.51
2. Michael Fung.........148.2
3. Jon Morris...........153.38
*
4. Richard Patterson....175.97
5. Joel van Noort.......181.38
6. Bill Tuscher.........185.62
7 .Clancy Cochran.......200.34
8. Doug Reed............227.51
9. Craig Bouchard.......250.69
10.Erik.................269.23
11.Sapan Upadhyay.......304.87


----------

